# Plastic Horus Heresy



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

From Bols

via “Mikhael” 7-15-2015
Horus Heresy plastic boxed set is coming and is scheduled for November 2015
via “Pathwalker” 7-15-2015
Hobbit and all LotR stock will be off the shelves and direct only, they’re replacing it with A Horus heresy game, but won’t compete with 40k directly. Horus Heresy is coming for Christmas.

Should be fancy if true.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Wasn't this rumour knocking around a while back?

I personally hope not. I can understand why they would, I just don't want them to.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Deus Mortis said:


> Wasn't this rumour knocking around a while back?


Yeah, 2 Praetors, 5 Terminators, about 30 marines and a Contemptor.

Then it all went quiet whilst the world had a meltdown over what was going on with new WFB, and then AoS...... :laugh:


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

neferhet said:


> but won’t compete with 40k directly.


How could it possibly not? 

I can see *some* argument for "I like fantasy not sci-fi" although the number of people I've ever met who would make that distinction is tiny.

But two Sci-Fi games in the same shop, at a similar price point, with similar rules.... That competes. It has to.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

They should release it as a "Pre-40k Starter Box" and call it _Age of Bob!_


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

nevynxxx said:


> How could it possibly not?


I bet it will be a standalone box, like the assassin game. If you liked the intro game, then you go to forgeworld and buy an army


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

neferhet said:


> I bet it will be a standalone box, like the assassin game. If you liked the intro game, then you go to forgeworld and buy an army


But that still competes, and even worse, it competes whilst causing a subset of your customers to stop using the shop.....

It's the act of saying "it wont compete" that I think is completely stupid, and so I question why they say it, which leads me to question the rest too.

The only reason to say it is to counter the "They wont do that, it competes with 40k" crowd. If you are starting from that PoV, how much of the rest is made up to quash other arguments before they start?


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

What next, Warhammer 50k and the only army is tyranids


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Personally I think this sounds fantastic, would be a perfect start to some loyalists in both 30k and 40k. 
After all they are one company, a sale is a sale. And last time I checked forgeworld stuff cost even more than standard gw.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm in agreement with @nevynxxx. The whole 'won't compete directly' thing. 

Either it's a stand alone boxed game like the assassination game or its a starting set type box game. If it's stand alone then it competes because people will go 'Hey cool game, buy it, paint it all, play some games, look into it a bit more and stumble onto FW and 30k 

If it's a starter it doesn't exactly make you immediately buy 40k either.


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm not saying it isn't a good idea, and wouldn't make an awesome addition.

I'm just very, very wary of it because of that line. It jumped out at me.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

DaisyDuke said:


> After all they are one company, a sale is a sale. And last time I checked forgeworld stuff cost even more than standard gw.


this.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

neferhet said:


> this.


True but when some GW stores don't allow the use of FW -since its down to manager discretion-, FW is also limited at some tournaments - not that it matters too much since GW don't really seem to have tournaments anymore -, it sort of does matter.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

raven_jim said:


> What next, Warhammer 50k and the only army is tyranids


And Kharn. :laugh:


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Loli said:


> True but when some GW stores don't allow the use of FW -since its down to manager discretion-, FW is also limited at some tournaments - not that it matters too much since GW don't really seem to have tournaments anymore -, it sort of does matter.


Sorry dude but this doesn't make sense. 
Probably what 10% to 15% of sales is to "tournament" players, and that is being generous. 
And a manager that didn't allow forge world which since 6th is fully part of 40k quite frankly needs his head pulling out of his Arse. 
If someone is choosing to buy a company's uber premium premium product range they should be able to game. 
I know I would prefer to face a fw list than a regular cheesedar.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Loli said:


> True but when some GW stores don't allow the use of FW -since its down to manager discretion-, FW is also limited at some tournaments - not that it matters too much since GW don't really seem to have tournaments anymore -, it sort of does matter.


I think we are derailing here 
however it's 2+ years i see everywhere FW allowed at tourneys, in gw stores too. And i live in Italy, so quite a backwater tourney scene... does some shop manager in UK do the stuff you say Loli? He must be nuts.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

It makes perfect sense, 30k is hot, resin models are not, 30k is very transferable to 40k , plastic is king, make the hot 30k in plastic and you will bank some serious sales. Its a no brainer


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

It might compete, anyway, I'd buy a starter set if it came out, if the price was not bad. Also Bits hit it on the head, it's plastic after-all and I can assure you that just about everyone in my local are would go ape shit and get 30K. GW wins. Haters will still hate no matter what.


----------

